# Stable but low PH



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

My 180g tank has had a very low PH reading of 6.0 for awhile now. I cant really figure out why. I used to have driftwood but removed it completely a few months ago in hopes of it raising the PH at least a little bit. I do weekly water changes religiously and siphon out any debris. At first I thought it could be something that is rotting like uneaten food that was buried under the sand that would be causing the PH to be so low. But I dug the siphon into the sand exactly like a gravel vac. I also took a PH reading from the hose that I use to fill the tank up and it reads 7.2 The day after I do a water change, I usually do another PH test and low and behold its at 6.0 again. What's causing my PH to remain so low and with weekly water changes I would think it would gradually go up. I'm going to be adding two small bags of crushed coral (the size of the rena xp3 carbon packs) and place them in both my rena xp3's. How long will it take for my PH to rise to about 7.0 and is two bags enough? Also, how long before i have to replace those two bags of crushed coral with new ones?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

how many fish are in this tank?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Peacock said:


> how many fish are in this tank?


 Also, what is the KH (buffering capacity) of your water source? Is 6.0 the lowest your pH test kit will go?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

DonH said:


> Is 6.0 the lowest your pH test kit will go?


 thats what im thinking DonH.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

6.0 is the lowest it goes. I am using the Aquarium Pharmecuticals test kit. There is nothing for testing KH. I'll go to my LFS and see if they have a KH test solution. I had about 8 fish in there but am clearing out for a few stingrays.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

tecknik said:


> 6.0 is the lowest it goes. I am using the Aquarium Pharmecuticals test kit. There is nothing for testing KH. I'll go to my LFS and see if they have a KH test solution. I had about 8 fish in there but am clearing out for a few stingrays.


 the PH is lower then 6.0..

i use the same test kit.

your PH is crashing.. how much water do you change when you do a water change? how often?

whats the PH of your tap?

we need a KH result.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

the PH is lower then 6.0..

i use the same test kit.

your PH is crashing.. how much water do you change when you do a water change? * 25-30% * how often? * Every week as stated above *

whats the PH of your tap? * 7.2 as stated above *

we need a KH result. * I will be going to LFS to get a KH test solution ASAP *

Will keep you posted.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

boost up your water changes..

try a 60% and see how that effects the current situation.

how large are these fish?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

tecknik said:


> the PH is lower then 6.0..
> 
> i use the same test kit.
> 
> ...


No need to buy a new kit to test KH, I have extra bottles here. Also I have kits to test ammonia, nitrate, nitrite, and PH which measures the lowest at 5.0 Just come thru when you want. Also extra crushed corrals if you need..


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> tecknik said:
> 
> 
> > the PH is lower then 6.0..
> ...


 now thats a buddy, damn rhom your makin my eyes water


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> tecknik said:
> 
> 
> > the PH is lower then 6.0..
> ...


 Right on Al!!! I've already got crushed coral so maybe i can just borrow your KH test solution. I'll come through tomorrow, thanks!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Put that crushed coral in right away it will help to slowly raise the ph.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

nice, team work!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Update. I've taken a KH test and it took only 3 drops to make the testing water turn yellow. I read the instructions that it's supposed to turn from blue to yellow but the water never was blue. I did the test twice so I am assuming that my water is very soft probably less than one degree of hardness. That's probably why my PH is so low even though I do water changes with hose water at 7.2. I also took a PH test and it's at 5.0!!!!







I've just added two bags of crushed coral to my filters. What do I need to do to keep my PH at 7.0? Also, any other suggestions as to what I should do at this point?


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

baking soda will boost ph, just use it sparingly, doesnt take alot to sky rocket the ph, just delute a teaspoon in glassfull of aquarium water and dump it back in the tank and wait 30 minute to an hour and check. if its still low you need to give it ample time before you add more to avoid ph shocking your fish


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I've tested my PH again, its been roughly 24hours and it's still at 5.0 How long does it take for the PH to go up with the crushed coral already in my filters?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmm.. interesting. When my tank was at a low 5.0, crushed corrals were added into the sump and XP3 media, after a day I noticed that PH was climbing steadily, now its at a stable 7.0

This gets my curiosity. Is there a difference in crushed corrals? I remember at my LFS there was another type of crushed corrals that didnt help my PH as fast as the usual kind I get.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Like stated above, use some baking soda..

get that PH to around 7.0.. add in some more crushed coral, and keep testing..

your KH is super low, this is why your PH keeps dropping so fast.

How large are these fish? whats your nitrate?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I just got rid of my last fish in my tank so right now there are no fish in there. I took another PH reading and it's around 5.5 (slowly going up after two days). Is baking soda harmful if I had fish in the tank while adding it? I am planning on adding a ray within a week or so. Should I leave feeders in there for the meantime? If the PH doesnt go up alot by tomorrow, I will add baking soda. Nitrate is a 0


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Your gonna need some kind of ammonia source for the cycle. Baking soda can hurt the fish if added too fast. It will raise ph almost instantly. It is a quick fix, and the results are short lived. You can raise it with it, But you need buffers like cc to keep it up.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Also Rhomzilla, The There are different kinds of crushed coral The ones with just coral, And there are some with crushed coral and aragonite and that is very good. There are some with all three buffers crushed coral, crushed seashells, and aragonite. That being the best of the lot.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Thanks for the responses! I just tested my PH and its at 6.5!







Wow, crushed coral works great! Hopefully by tomorrow when I retest it will be at 7. What happens if a few more days go by and it keeps going up and up? Should I take one of the bags out or just remove some? Also, if nitrates and ammonia are more than 0, can this cause my PH to fall again since my water is very soft? I am running two rena xp3 filters but should I add a wet/dry along with weekly water changes to help so this doesnt happen?


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

I have the same probleme...









I will buy some crushe coral tonight
PH at 5 and KH turn yellow with 2 drops


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I would do more waterchanges or a bigger% The kh is mostlikely a result of the bioload. Waterchanges will replace the carbonate also. Yeah yopu may have to fiddle around with the amount of chrushed coral to get the desired results. I don't think it will go higher than 8.2.


----------



## SAM213 (May 20, 2004)

How are you supose to read the PH level?


----------

